# Business Proposition



## YeOldeOke (3/12/21)

Thinking of starting a new business as a service to the vaping community.

Love your vape and all the paraphernalia you have lovingly acquired in your lifetime?

Dread the afterlife without your vape? Don't we all?


*Burial Service for Dedicated Vapers*

*Your own Marble Pyramid Chamber*
*Exquisitely Appointed with Oil Paintings of You & Carved Cabinets displaying your Precious Vaping Paraphernalia - for Your enjoyment in the Afterlife*






 If you are interested in a lucrative venture as a partner and have lots of $$$ (not ZAR) then make haste and drop me a line!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thinking of starting a new business as a service to the vaping community.
> 
> Love your vape and all the paraphernalia you have lovingly acquired in your lifetime?
> 
> ...



I might be coming into some serious $$$ soon, just got an e-mail yesterday from a very wealthy Nigerian Prince. This looks like a sound investment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I might be coming into some serious $$$ soon, just got an e-mail yesterday from a very wealthy Nigerian Prince. This looks like a sound investment!


Is it the snail farm guy??? Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have already sold everything and invested, should be getting my payout soon!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/21)

Why does @Rob Fisher come to mind when I think of this venture?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Why does @Rob Fisher come to mind when I think of this venture?



Because it's a great idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn We may have our First Customer! Here's holding thumbs for your Nigerian Prince to come through with some serious bucks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/12/21)

I'll invest my skills. I'll tile out the place. Slabs and all.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (18/2/22)

Will you accept ShitCoin? I have plenty!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

